# classical composer into relentless heavy organ work



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to hear slow as a snail pace, organ work loud semi atonal , kinda evil
in a way, what is the loudest organist classical composer that enjoy slow pace
and unselting morbid organ, i want to scare my neighbor(sadistic joke).

Im looking for organ work between 15th and 17th century, perhaps early baroque or modernists
what is your cues on this tedious query, i dont know organ music that much uber heavy organ work,
i seek to be obliterated by the power of someone organ composition.

You guess it , i want something real loud non-orthodox ancient are old???
what are the top classical composers im looking for??

:tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Come, Sweetest Death (JS Bach). Here is the late Virgil Fox as recorded on the Wanamaker Organ in Philadelphia.






Then there is Messiaen's compositions for organ:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

You might try Max Reger. Here's the Introduction & Passacaglia in D minor.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

There's Volumnia by Ligeti. Perfect for scaring neighbours.


----------

